# Wanted - Kirk Precision - anything considered



## Specialeyes (26 Oct 2018)

So, I seem to have walked arse-first into having a collection of bikes built locally in Essex... which brings me to the (technological marvel/brittle-accident-waiting-to-happen*) that was the Kirk Precision.

Anything considered, preferably the road frame, not the MTB, in any state of build, so long as it's sound.

Bit of a long shot, I realise, but if you don't ask...

Thanks in advance!




(*delete as appropriate)


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2018)

I know it is an MTB but this is very tidy and as i was 19 in 92 and just getting very active on tbe MTB scene it ticks all the boxes for me 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KIRK-PRECISION-MAGNESIUM-REVOLUTION-MOUNTAIN-BICYCLE/223199346447


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2018)

2 more

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kirk-Rev...m=142985781708&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cycle-wi...m=302929003954&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## gareth01244 (28 Oct 2018)

https://www.goldenagecycles.co.uk/product-page/kirk-precision-59cm


----------



## dan_bo (28 Oct 2018)

But but but whyyyyy?


----------



## southcoast (28 Oct 2018)

dan_bo said:


> But but but whyyyyy?



To boldly go where no man has gone before?


----------



## dan_bo (29 Oct 2018)

southcoast said:


> To boldly go where no man has gone before?


They went on it and ended up with 4kilo of sharp cast magnesium embedded in their colon.


----------



## Proto (30 Oct 2018)

There’s one of each hanging up in the bike shop in Bridport. Road frame a bit scruffy but looks sound. Worth a phone call.


----------



## Specialeyes (26 Mar 2019)

Update!

My saved eBay Search popped up this morning with a Precision in nice nick, with Shimano 600 running gear and a relatively reasonable Buy It Now price.
My heart sank a little when I saw it was cash on collection only, but then jumped back up again when I saw it was only 3 miles from home! Hopefully going to collect it tonight or tomorrow - will update with pics


----------



## Specialeyes (28 Mar 2019)

So I collected the Precision last night and it's as wonderfully mad as I'd hoped!

Looking forward to some light fettling to make it feel mine, though truth be told it just needs some bar tape. The pics are taken at work, around half a mile from where the bike was made.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Mar 2019)

Beautifully bonkers, and white, perfect for a ride out to a country pub on a sunny afternoon


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2019)

Reminiscent of the Montague Paratrooper.

Another odd device, a full-size folding bike.

https://www.montaguebikes.com/product/paratrooper-pro/


----------



## dan_bo (29 Mar 2019)

Got to admit it does look well with those bars.


----------



## colly (5 Apr 2019)

Did it come with a set of flameproof overalls?


----------



## Ian H (5 Apr 2019)

gareth01244 said:


> https://www.goldenagecycles.co.uk/product-page/kirk-precision-59cm



I visited recently, and he has at least two there. He says that the first few Kirks had magnesium forks as well, but not for long.


----------



## Specialeyes (6 Apr 2019)

I did the light fettling mentioned above but got a bit carried away, adding all the late 80s / early 90s innovations I had, in keeping with the 'Tomorrow's World' spirit of the age. It's now the 2-wheeled equivalent of Judith Hann in a shell suit using a BBC B while listening to Wham! and I love it.

'Upgrades' include:

L-shaped cranks
Campagnolo Biodinamica insulated aero bottle - massive external volume, just enough room inside for half a Kia-Ora
Ergo bars

I took the bike for a ride back to the Kirk Precision Ltd factory in Basildon which, very much in keeping with the pioneering spirit of the 1980s, was based on a new-town, zoned industrial estate. But, at least it's still vibrant and working as originally designed. Not everything from the 80s was pants.

Then on to Laindon Town Centre which was built around the same time and which, in its current form, will be outlasted by my little magnesium bike.


----------



## FishFright (6 Apr 2019)

That is brilliant , I want one !


----------



## chriscross1966 (12 Apr 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> I did the light fettling mentioned above but got a bit carried away, adding all the late 80s / early 90s innovations I had, in keeping with the 'Tomorrow's World' spirit of the age. It's now the 2-wheeled equivalent of Judith Hann in a shell suit using a BBC B while listening to Wham! and I love it.
> 
> 'Upgrades' include:
> 
> ...



Is that the one GCN had on recently?... if so, "Hat!"


----------



## Specialeyes (12 Apr 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> Is that the one GCN had on recently?... if so, "Hat!"



It is! Thanks  

I must admit I was uncharacteristically excited to get a "Super Nice!" from Jon and Ollie yesterday.


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Apr 2019)

Mad but lovely .


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 May 2019)

Having caught up on GCN, Jon asked @Specialeyes to email him....so have you?


----------



## Specialeyes (1 May 2019)

I have, yes 

And picked up another frame 

I'm also wondering whether it's too mad for RetroRonde... as in non-traditional (although old enough) and therefore out of keeping. Thoughts?


----------

